# Why join the TTOC?



## mark (May 13, 2002)

I notice a lot of TTOC stuff here which really begs the question - why join? I've checked the discounts and they're mostly not TT related. What else is there?

Plently of meets are arranged via the events section of this forum, all my technical questions are answered here, even group buys are provided here.

Basically why would I join?

Not trying to be negative, just haven't seen anyone selling the TTOC, nor anyone explaining the real positives to membership.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

So you only want to join the club if you save some money on TT goodies!!
If you are unable to 'see' any other benefits then membership is not for you.
Not a team player..........


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Mark

The TTOC is not simply an extension of the forum.

As the club membership level grows, bigger and better things will be available to members only - that at the end of the day is the idea of getting a big group of people together with a common interest and then using this 'buying power' so that members can get things that money can't buy, aswell as offering substantial savings.

The club is still in it's infancy and the committee has lots of great ideas that are being worked on. As membership levels increase the success of negotiations, etc. will increase and benefit us all as members. We've spent many hours in just getting some infrastructure in place to support a membership base, now we can devote the time to growing and expanding the club and the benefits that it will offer.

Not everyone is on the internet, not everyone wants to surf the forum and so the club uses the traditional method of printed matter as one of it's forms of communication. Yes some articles may be duplicated on the forum and in the magazine, but there are 1000's of potential members that have not visited the forum, etc.


----------



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh and just to throw my 2 â‚¬ cents in, someone else noticed that an Audi dealer had taken notice that they were in the TTOC...who knows you might even get better treatment, ive certainly dropped enough hints to my local dealer since I joined!

Its probably worth joining to get the magazine just so you can see Thorney's impression of the "Joker" in the front credits too!

Steve


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> Its probably worth joining to get the magazine just so you can see Thorney's impression of the "Joker" in the front credits too!


It's better than his real picture... We had to change it because otherwise it might have scared the children.


----------



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)




----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

we're thinking of getting him a Red T-shirt with a big yellow question mark on the front of it so that people will be able to recognise him.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Merchandise, discounts, nice people, events, cruises, magazine, offers? And that's just at the very start with a mere 200 members... and the power over dealers to say "I'm in the TT owners club... botch my repair, and more Audi drivers will know than you'd care to imagine...[insert evil smile here]"

I'll be parting with my cash when i return to the UK...I might even get involved. I'm dead nice, you know (everyone who met me at Bughley, shhhh).


----------

